
Microsoft Mocks Apple on iBooks Author EULA - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/01/21/microsoft-mocks-apples-ibooks-author-policies-on-twitter/
======
batista
Yes, mocking some (perfectly reasonable for a task-specific tool that is even
offered for free and it's specifically called _iBooks_ Author) restriction
imposed by Apple will totally make Microsoft cool again with the hip
programming crowd.

Oh, and the "If you write a novel in Word, we promise not to take a 30% cut"
tweet.

Maybe because you _already_ got from $80-$300 from me for Word and the gang,
geniuses. And maybe because you offer Word as general purpose text editor, not
something to prepare stuff for a specific service.

